# Cube Womans Camp in Mayrhofen



## Neuling68 (23. April 2012)

Hallo Mädels, 

na, wer ist in Mayrhofen dabei?
Wir werden das erste Mal dort sein. Wir sind sehr gespannt.
Grüsse
Alex


----------



## munichbikediva (23. April 2012)

Hey Alex,

bin auch dabei 

... und auch das erste Mal! ... bin ja sooooo gespannt!

LG Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling68 (9. August 2012)

Hey Leute, 

nächste Woche ist es soweit!
Keine sonst noch im Forum, die auch dabei ist?!?

Bis denne...
LG
Alex


----------



## cmg20 (19. Juni 2013)

Hi, 

ich häng mich aus gegebenem Anlass mal an diesen Thread 

Hab mich gestern zum diesjährigen Camp in Mayrhofen angemeldet - wer noch?

Achso, fast vergessen:
Ich würd mich riesig über Erfahrungsberichte aus den letzten Jahren freuen 

LG Carina


----------



## Neuling68 (21. Juni 2013)

Hey Carina, 

also wenn du keine Anfängerin bist, dann hast du bestimmt Spass.
Wir als Anfängerinnen aus dem Flachland waren teilweise ein wenig überfordert...
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Spass!
LG aus dem Rheinland
Alex


----------



## cmg20 (21. Juni 2013)

Hey Alex,

danke für die Info 

Nein, bin keine wirkliche Anfängerin und komme aus Österreich - bin Berge gewohnt, hier gibts wenig Auswahl an flachen Strecken . Das Ding ist nur: ich hab die letzten zwei Jahre nix mehr getan in sportlicher Hinsicht und meine Kondition hat entsprechend gelitten. Der erste Fitnesstest war ein bisschen frustrierend, aber ich krieg das schon wieder hin bis August - hoff ich jedenfalls 

Freu mich schon riesig drauf 

LG Carina


----------

